# temporary generator



## jrvazzer (Nov 1, 2011)

What is the most efficient and cost saving way to install a temporary generator? These are scenario;
For large Food shopping Center:
1. Just have a rental generator company install it. When needing it. Usually install within 2 to three hours. 
2. Retro fit in advance by providing ATS with quick connect permanently.
3. Retro fit some sort of Kirk key system so in house people can safely connect temp generator. (not sure yet if this required ATS ) 
What is your opinion? Base on power outage in area. Say lost of power 2 times in 5 years. Is it worth the investment for scenario #2 or #3 or just hook up when you need it?


----------

